# Flavorah Cream 250ml needed asap please



## ET (9/5/18)

If anyone has 250ml spare of flavorah cream please pop me a message


----------



## Andre (9/5/18)

Wow, that is a lot of cream. Valley Vapour has it available in 30ml format at around R1476 for 250ml. Blck Vapour in 10ml format at around R1875 for 250ml. Surely you could negotiate a bulk discount though.


----------



## ET (10/5/18)

managed to get some flavorah cream, thanks everyone


----------

